# Plattekill 01-08-10



## dmc (Jan 8, 2010)

Killer day..  I've been to this joint in spring but never with fresh...

Knee deep snow in the woods...  Boney in spots..  Will get better...
Chopped on the trail...  
All trails open...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow...that looks excellent.

Better than MRG today in my opinion.

Damn stirrer.


----------



## dmc (Jan 8, 2010)

A whole lot closer.... 

You up tomorrow for the big bash?  Going to stay a bit before heading home?


----------



## ta&idaho (Jan 9, 2010)

I was up there today.  Not quite as fresh, but still delicious.  Outstanding day of skiing.

Such a fun mountain.  Unbelievable that its so close to the city.  Don't really understand why more people don't ski there, at least on days like this (which seem less uncommon than I would have thought).

Here are few pics:


----------



## marcski (Jan 9, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> I was up there today.  Not quite as fresh, but still delicious.  Outstanding day of skiing.
> 
> Such a fun mountain.  Unbelievable that its so close to the city.  Don't really understand why more people don't ski there, at least on days like this (which seem less uncommon than I would have thought).
> 
> Here are few pics:



Looks gorgeous. I love that place...need to get back..its been a few years.


----------



## ta&idaho (Jan 10, 2010)

A few other Plattekill observations:

-The new snowmaking is noticeable.  They've clearly expanded their capactiy, and they seem to be using it to maximum advantage.  Its no Hunter, but it looks like they'll be able to blow significant snow on Northface (which had large whales built up top-to-bottom) and the Face, plus use portable guns to fill in bare spots (yesterday they were setting up to blow under the double lift, at the bottom of Plunge).  Although snowmaking trails will never be their thing, I'm guessing this should increase the number of days that they have a decent base upon which all the lake effect powdery goodness may land (and improve the consistency of lesson programs, race programs, etc.).

-The mountain is run for serious skiers and riders.  Some runs are groomed, but many aren't (and the wider groomed runs, like the Face, leave a large swath of ungroomed down the side). Everything that is even remotely skiable is open, despite rocks, stumps, cliffs aplenty.

Just an awesome place, all around.


----------



## dmc (Jan 10, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> I was up there today.  Not quite as fresh, but still delicious.  Outstanding day of skiing.



What a difference a day makes...  Looks great!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 10, 2010)

Have half price tix...that just might have to get used next week.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 10, 2010)

Of all the areas in the Catskills, Plattekill is the one I've always been most interested in. Looks awesome


----------



## dmc (Jan 10, 2010)

kingslug said:


> Have half price tix...that just might have to get used next week.



I may meet you...


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 11, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Of all the areas in the Catskills, Plattekill is the one I've always been most interested in. Looks awesome



It's my favorite in the Catskills.  Best 1100 vertical (no run out) and a surprising amount of natural snow.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## kingslug (Jan 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> I may meet you...



Let me know..if I go it will have to be Sunday...after I explain to the girlfriend...that..you know...have to use the tix after all.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 11, 2010)

*Hunter 1/11/09*

Well they must have had a grooming party as the whole place is pretty much...groomed. Racers, Clairs, cliff, hell everything but the usual bumpers, x over, lower K. Clairs was pretty slick up top but better as it went on. It's getting pretty skied off as they haven't gotten anything new or blew anything new. Cliff to Racers was the run of the day. Some bumps on 42nd street to play around on without too much sliding.


----------



## bch224 (Jan 12, 2010)

bumps on blockbuster yet or not enough base / skiers?

thanks


----------



## ta&idaho (Jan 12, 2010)

bch224 said:


> bumps on blockbuster yet or not enough base / skiers?
> 
> thanks



As of Saturday, bumps were still in the formative stages on more trafficked runs.  Probably the most advanced on Plunge, followed by Freefall, followed by Blockbuster.  One comment about Blockbuster: they seemed to have mowed down the brush that poked through before.


----------



## dmc (Jan 12, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> As of Saturday, bumps were still in the formative stages on more trafficked runs.  Probably the most advanced on Plunge, followed by Freefall, followed by Blockbuster.  One comment about Blockbuster: they seemed to have mowed down the brush that poked through before.



So they don't seed bums at Plat?  cool...


----------



## MarkC (Jan 12, 2010)

The guns on blockbuster are set to bet fired up today.


----------



## bch224 (Jan 13, 2010)

if they do this right, it will change the mountain


----------



## ta&idaho (Jan 13, 2010)

dmc said:


> So they don't seed *bums* at Plat?  cool...



plenty of bums, just no bumps


----------



## dmc (Jan 13, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> plenty of bums, just no bumps



haha...  Apparently a lot of the "bums" are old school Highmount types...  I ride with a few of those guys...  SICK!!!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 13, 2010)

Coming up Sunday.....figure its the best place on MLK weekend.


----------

